# feral pigeon fly



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. I was thinking of catching some feral pigeons and applying scatt on one of them and see what can happen with the flies on the bird after treatment. I am hoping to help the ferals get rid of all their external flies. I was thinking that if the fly bites the treated pigeon and dies, then another fly would jump on the treated pigeon and end up the same way. My queastions: do I keep the stray in for a day or so to recover from the treatment? How much Scatt to use? And has anyone tried scatt on pigeons with good results? How often to reapply? When is the most effective season to apply fly treatment? Could the scatt hurt the babies in the nest if the parents were feeding crop milk? Many thanks.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you might try offering bath pans with ivomec in it...see if they bath themselves rather than put them through the stress of capture.. which Im not sure how you would do that anyway.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They don't need to recover from the treatment, you're only putting a couple of drops on them. Don't think it should hurt the babies. 
It remains in the birds bloodstream for about 3 weeks. Any time of year is a good time to use it.


----------

